# Ebi-Ken Wholesaling Sale!



## Ebi-Ken

Hello everyone!

We at Ebiken have missed you all greatly and have been busy with new innovations in the shrimp world and expansion into other countries such as Vietnam, Spain, and Philippines. Earlier on April, we received a surprise visit from President and CEO of ADA Philippines for guidance in keeping crystal shrimps alive in the Philippines. Luckily a few of our associates part of the Ebiken family has provided me with enough information to propose a solution and innovative cooling methods by running pipes below ground to hopefully in the near future allow for more people to enjoy shrimp keeping. 3 of our associates I would like to thank includes Mananap (stephan) who is from there and is familiar with city water, Aquarliam (Liam) who is familiar with country side water and the water treatment methods, and finally Stone (Ang) who is my partner in constructing a Neo shrimp farm in the Philippines.

On the same day, we were in the presence than none other than the President of ADA Canada Joseph Uy at Ebiken Studio. We are honored to be offered to place our shrimp in Canada's ADA Gallery once it has been built.

Another update is we have launched our much anticipated line of Ebiken Tools. Plasma coated with black titanium for corrosion resistance of 20+ years and has taken us 6 prototypes to get to where we now stand. Taiwan's shipment of 100 pieces each model and size is intended to arrive very soon with North America's shipment of 425 pieces pre-sold of the 500 pieces we will be receiving to be available in early June. Shortly to follow will be to our exclusive distributor in Spain by ,Emilio ; followed by Vietnam before another order is expected to land in Canada for North America.

We will also finally launch our Ebiken food line of 2 items which we have been working on for just over a year. All organic ingredients, however due to the season and the farm we work withe's supply, it will be very limited and will be seasonally affected for the soft foods.

Enough said, where are all the goodies!!
OK OK 

I've received a series of texts and e-mails from distributors in the GTA and with the confirmation of [another store] being that prices of shrimp are high. We want to offer and allow more hobbyist to be able to purchase shrimp at reasonable prices without burning a big hole in the pocket and make it more enjoyable. For the next few months or longer, our company has come to an agreement with our distributors only for the Toronto area to receive a special pricing for not only shrimps but also products. I have also informed my staff to put in operation more of the greenhouses for plant germination so in 2 months time we will have plantlets ready for sale.

Group buys are more than just about getting good deals together. Its a way to allow people of similar interest to come together and be part of a purchase and be able to talk and discuss about their success and mishaps. In the spirit of promoting how enjoyable group buys can be. I will offer low prices for everything only to the GTA Aquaria members as my gratitude for the support over the years.

ALL Ebiken shrimp line products will be 25% off instead of 20%.

*ALL ORDERS CAN BE SENT DIRECTLY TO ME! THIS IS A SPECIAL OFFER WHICH I WILL BE SUPPLYING INSTEAD OF DISTRIBUTORS! There will be at least 2 of these group buys possibly more. The first one will be sent somewhere near beginning of June however if the order is too big for 1 I will send it earlier. First order will likely be picked up by Matthew. THE PACKAGE WILL HAVE INVOICES FOR EVERYONES ORDER. ALL payments will be sent to me when we come around in solidifying a shipping date. DO NOT HASSLE AquaInspiration for the prices listed here as this is a group buy only through me.*

Below are shrimps and there is many MANY more to come and will update this daily for the next little while (ALL prices include tax AND shipping pickup and shipping TBD) :

First EVER available to North American! not just Canada! 
BLOODY MARY! highly limited! $12.00 each!! 
BLUE ANGEL! aka Blue Diamond NEO $10.00 CAD each
Cherry Shrimp $0.75 each
Blue Rili (red blue red / Dark blue light blue dark blue mix) $5.00 each
Pumpkin Rili Shrimp $10.00 each
Gold back Yellow Shrimp (Neon Yellow Shrimp) $3.50
Yellow Shrimp $3.00
Yellow Rili Shrimp $10.00 each
Snowball $3.00
Blue Pearl $3.00 each

Black King Kong/Panda $15.00
EXTREME BKK $30.00
Wine Red/Red ruby mix $15.00
Shadow Panda $20.00
Blue Bolts (low grade meaning blue head and some blue tinted body as well as the blue head) $30.00 (*10 or more for $25.00 each!)
High grade Blue bolt meaning dark blue with 60%+ coverage $50.00 (10 or more for $40.00 each!)
BKK hinomaru $65 each
BKK no-entry $85 each
Mosura BKK(not crown/flower) SPECIAL price *$75 each*

Pinto BKK $250

CRS crown / flower mix (limited) $12.00 each
CBS crown / flower mix (limited) $12.00 each

There will be at least another 30 items I will be listing so please bare with me! And another seperate list of equipment, Ebiken Products, AND stephans own lines and breeds of shrimp! Then I will also post up pictures as well!


----------



## bettaforu

Congratulations Frank...those prices are great! Count me in for some shrimps !


----------



## manmadecorals

Sweet Deal! I'll have to take part of this too


----------



## bettaforu

Frank will Stephen be selling those white legged CRS? I'd love a price on some please


----------



## Scotmando

Great News!

Thank you for the amazing deal!

Are we to order from you, Ebi-Ken, & P/U at Shrimp Fever?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Scotmando said:


> Great News!
> 
> Thank you for the amazing deal!
> 
> Are we to order from you, Ebi-Ken, & P/U at Shrimp Fever?


Hi =) Please don't be mistaken, we have no relation with Shrimp Fever. Pickup will likely be at AI or with Matthew (matti2uude). However, please do be aware that the prices being labelled at AI will not reflect the prices being sold directly through me. These prices are only available to members of the GTAAquaria forum =) lucky you =P

PS: The PM's I have received I will answer later today. I am not ignoring you guys of course! Just busy this morning in some meetings. I will also be releasing another product for shrimp keepers and am trying to find out a faster way to put in production to make instead of spending 45 minutes on producing that 1 item. We hope to decrease that time to 15 minutes. Stay tuned!!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> Congratulations Frank...those prices are great! Count me in for some shrimps !





manhtu said:


> Sweet Deal! I'll have to take part of this too


Thankyou both =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> Frank will Stephen be selling those white legged CRS? I'd love a price on some please


Will update you on that =) I need to consult with stephan on the weekend and see which items he will want to have take part in this. I will be aiding in the build of his new system which will be able to put out 3-4 times more shrimps more efficiently and all tanks will be built by my staff as per my specs and the research we have done in efficient breeding. All tanks will not be on a central water system but a central air system with individual sumps to each tank not linked.


----------



## srolls

gratz dude!!


----------



## novice

Yow - those prices - surely cant resist picking up more on a group buy.


----------



## ameekplec.

Good stuff Frank! Looks like I'll be ordering that colony of BKK/Pandas soon


----------



## Symplicity

WOW thats amazing!

I definitely want some of Stephan's CRS!!! They are amazing!


----------



## LTPGuy

Ebi-Ken said:


> Hi =) Please don't be mistaken, we have no relation with Shrimp Fever. Pickup will likely be at AI or with Matthew (matti2uude). However, please do be aware that the prices being labelled at AI will not reflect the prices being sold directly through me. These prices are only available to members of the GTAAquaria forum =) lucky you =P
> 
> PS: The PM's I have received I will answer later today. I am not ignoring you guys of course! Just busy this morning in some meetings. I will also be releasing another product for shrimp keepers and am trying to find out a faster way to put in production to make instead of spending 45 minutes on producing that 1 item. We hope to decrease that time to 15 minutes. Stay tuned!!


I am sorry for being a little slow, but do we order from you via PM or from AI or through group buy with Matthew?

Can some one tell me a little more about the Blue Diamond, and if there is a photo somewhere.

Blue will keep my wife happy and hence I get to stay in the hobby!

Also, may I ask if everyone can use the member ID rather than their personal names. I don't know all of the shrimpers yet and it so confusing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chance

amazing prices. count me in.


----------



## chance

are bloody mary's neos? or the crystal side?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

chance said:


> are bloody mary's neos? or the crystal side?


Neocaridina, I'll explain a little more after I get back to my office.


----------



## bigfishy

Awesome prices!


----------



## Scotmando

Ebi-Ken said:


> Hi =) Please don't be mistaken, we have no relation with Shrimp Fever. Pickup will likely be at AI or with Matthew (matti2uude). However, please do be aware that the prices being labelled at AI will not reflect the prices being sold directly through me. These prices are only available to members of the GTAAquaria forum =) lucky you =P
> 
> PS: The PM's I have received I will answer later today. I am not ignoring you guys of course! Just busy this morning in some meetings. I will also be releasing another product for shrimp keepers and am trying to find out a faster way to put in production to make instead of spending 45 minutes on producing that 1 item. We hope to decrease that time to 15 minutes. Stay tuned!!


Good to know. My bad!

Matti2tuude is the dude and I Love everything @ AI

Looking forward to more news.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Scotmando said:


> Good to know. My bad!
> 
> Matti2tuude is the dude and I Love everything @ AI
> 
> Looking forward to more news.


no worries =) I will answer all PM's later today and the questions on this thread still trying to finish or make a prototype of a jig.

I think first order will be shipped somewhere around end of may. In early to mid July I will be coming to Toronto for 5 days and will setup some workshops as I have been asked to do so by Imke of shrimpsider. I will try and kick Mananap (stephan) to come with as he is even better than me at pure line breeding traits. 3 different kinds he has done so faster and better than me.


----------



## razoredge

Great prices. Looking forward to seeing the prices on Tigers.


----------



## bettaforu

when you get a minute, would love to see pics of the following:

Pumpkin and Yellow Rilis
Blue Angel
Bloody Mary

haven't seen anything on the net on them, so curious as to what they look like.
thanks


----------



## xriddler

Ebi-Ken said:


> Hello everyone!
> On the same day, we were in the presence than none other than the President of ADA Canada Joseph Uy at Ebiken Studio. We are honored to be offered to place our shrimp in Canada's ADA Gallery once it has been built.


Where will the gallery be built? that sounds really cool


----------



## Ebi-Ken

chance said:


> are bloody mary's neos? or the crystal side?


Sorry for the delay. I finally have some time to catchup on PM's. So basically it is explained here by me:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1698450&postcount=9

and

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1698741&postcount=15


----------



## Ebi-Ken

xriddler said:


> Where will the gallery be built? that sounds really cool


All I know is its still on the drawing board and will be in BC.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> when you get a minute, would love to see pics of the following:
> 
> Pumpkin and Yellow Rilis
> Blue Angel
> Bloody Mary
> 
> haven't seen anything on the net on them, so curious as to what they look like.
> thanks


you got it =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken

UPDATED WITH A BIT MORE INFORMATION!


----------



## BBXB

What happens when you breed the bloody Marys? What color offsrpings come from them?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

BBXB said:


> What happens when you breed the bloody Marys? What color offsrpings come from them?


bloody mary, blue angel, and chocolates still don't breed 100% true. Just like way back with OEBT where there is blondes. With bloody mary you will get bloody mary but you will also get some blue angel and chocolate and by the off chance a greenish yellow looking one. In terms of percentages still majority will be bloody mary however the flesh may not be full red throughout.


----------



## chance

is this even happening?? same for the panda loach gb? any updates been waiting anxiuosly sighs.


----------



## matti2uude

Frank has been very busy and yes both group buys are happening. He has beeen writing down the orders. The panda loach group buy is being organized to arrive for the shrimp BBQ.


----------



## chance

do i private msg him directly? cause i wrote on the thread i wanted 10 pandas and got no msg back of any confirmation?


----------



## matti2uude

chance said:


> do i private msg him directly? cause i wrote on the thread i wanted 10 pandas and got no msg back of any confirmation?


You PM me for panda loaches and PM Frank for anything else. I have you down for 10 already.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Will be updating and finally organizing this on Friday night as I will be going to the facility this friday and will have time to figure out what great deals to give to GTA =) The SSS and lower grade of crystals will be available through AI. For the past half year, their supply of shrimp has been straight from Taiwan. However, I will now step in and supply them back.


----------



## Flame Angel

Frank

PM you yesterday morning for order but still have not received your reply.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

My apologies for the very late reply. I have been very busy with our international clients which keeps our company running to serve the GTA area with better prices with more research into bigger, better and more efficient ways to mass produce. This group buy shipment is expected to arrive on June 29 or 30th. and will be distributed by matti2uude. He will be meeting people at Aqua Inspiration. So all participants please make sure those 2 days you will have time in the afternoon. I will add more shrimps later in the week. We are currently making blue prints in making a 1350 + gallon pond.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

I will be sending out payment requests on the 17th. I will also be updating tonight as well on some other shrimps which I have not yet posted.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

All PM's have been sent out in regards to payment and pickup time and date. This shipment will be arriving shortly! 

Happy Shrimpin!


----------



## LTPGuy

*Pickup time*

Hi Ebi-Ken,

Will you confirm the pick-up time is between 3:00pm and 3:30pm, not the package arrival time of 1:30.

Thank you.


----------



## matti2uude

LTPGuy said:


> Hi Ebi-Ken,
> 
> Will you confirm the pick-up time is between 3:00pm and 3:30pm, not the package arrival time of 1:30.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes the pick up time is 3:00-3:30pm at Kennedy commons.


----------



## matti2uude

The flight has been delayed and I won't be at Kennedy commons until 4-4:30pm. I'm sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## matti2uude

We are on our way, should be there by 4 and we are in a silver dodge caravan. We will be in the parking lot close to the PetSmart. Thank you for your patience see you soon


----------



## bettaforu

Thank you Matt and Frank for doing this group buy! The shrimps arrived safely and are all being happily acclimated at this time.

Very nice shrimps, will post some pics later.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

I would like to thank all participants of this group buy! Although there was a delay, I received information from Matt that everyone was happy with their order. I am have already been asked by more than half the participants about doing another one. I will have to wait for Sam to come back and discuss with him before setting up another one. There is a chance that Sam will be setting up his own group buy for BKK, Panda, and WR/ RR to be sold at the same price as this group buy. Please contact me via e-mail at ebikenwholesaling [at] gmail.com for any questions or comments.


----------

